# Reglage résolution écran externe sur un Ibook



## xwilly (18 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé le logiciel qui permet d'utiliser un ecran externe en mode bureau etendu avec un Ibook.
Cela marche bien mais je ne peux pas régler le taux de rafraichissement de mon moniteur externe.

Sous Windows, je peux régler l'écran à 1280*960 à 72hz mais sous Tiger je peux peux seulement le régler à 1280*960 à 60Hz .

Comment je peux faire pour lui dire d'utiliser le taux de rafraichissement que je désire ?

J'ai un Ibook G4 à 1Ghz avec une ATI radeon 9200.

Merci d'avance.


----------

